
Show HN: Introducing Prism, an open source profiling tool for Go Code - pmjoyce
https://github.com/geckoboard/prism
======
pmjoyce
Prism is a tool that allows you to collect and analyze profiling data from
your go applications. It is not meant to be used as a replacement for tools
like pprof but rather as an alternative for cases when you:

    
    
        + want to collect profile data per go-routine,
        + do not want to manually modify your project's source to include the profiler instrumentation code,
        + want to quickly compare the performance of code between a set of git commits

